

Ask HN: Where to get icons for virtual gifts? - jasonlbaptiste

Hey everyone,<p>We're adding virtual gifts to Ramamia, and looking for the best way to get icons for Virtual Gifts.  Is there a good place to get icons (for cheap) that can legally be resold as virtual gifts?  Any experience with specific designers or design sites (ie-99 designs) for this?<p>PS- If you're a designer that specializes in this, shoot us an email: founders@ramamia.com .  PG is probably right in that it's something worth paying someone good.
======
pg
I wouldn't be surprised if it was worth paying a designer to make them.
They're supposed to seem valuable.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
That's the route we'll go. We've looked at services that offer virtual goods
as a platform, but they own the content. This means if they go out of
business, our users lose what they paid for.

Trying to see if any other HN users have designers they've used that do really
well with designing gifts.

------
ucdaz
I've used these design contests from the following forums. You'll be surprised
of their quality. <http://forums.digitalpoint.com/forumdisplay.php?f=94>
<http://www.webmaster-talk.com/graphic-design-contests/>

------
thorax
You guys look into someone like Viximo instead of inventing your own system
from the ground up?

